# Albuquerque OIS after Vehicle Pursuit.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Shiprock, New Mexico — This incident started in Shiprock, NM at approximately 1:25 p.m on July 11, 2021. The Navajo Police Department was notified of a subject, later identified as 36-year-old Shawn Thomas, brandishing a firearm at the Speedway Gas Station at US Hwy 64 and Hwy 491. While enroute, officers were notified the suspect left the scene in a blue Toyota Corolla. Navajo PD officers pursued the vehicle east on US Highway 64, at which time, the suspect traveled off the Navajo Nation where San Juan County Sheriff’s Office patrol deputies intercepted the vehicle. After deputies successfully deployed stop sticks and deflated two tires, the vehicle came to a stop where deputies issued commands to exit the vehicle. The vehicle began driving again, traveling approximately 1.4 miles where he momentarily stops two different times. Beginning to flee again, the suspect proceeds to do a U-turn where deputies observe Thomas point a firearm out the window as he begins to travel back west on US 64. The vehicle eventually stopped between the 33- and 34-mile markers. As SJCSO deputies approached the vehicle, the deputy at the rear of the vehicle observed a firearm in Thomas’ hand, pointed in the direction of his sergeant, and responded to the threat by firing at the subject. The vehicle began to drive off and eventually crashed into a tree and caught fire. Deputies extracted the suspect from the vehicle to render medical aid while EMS and SJC Fire & Rescue were enroute. The suspect, Shawn Thomas, did succumb to his injuries on location. No officers or uninvolved citizens were injured.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah there was a lot of WTF moments in that one.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Yeah there was a lot of WTF moments in that one.


To say the least!

I say this every time... but what are some of our fellow officers thinking during incidents like this? After seeing videos like this, I feel comfortable saying, It's a true miracle more officers aren't shot around the country. This one is crazy.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Shot by who, the suspects, or their fellow officers cross fire?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Shot by who, the suspects, or their fellow officers cross fire?


Good point!


----------

